# Consulta sobre potencia en Watts de audio



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Mar 3, 2010)

Buen día.
He aqui mi duda: He conseguido un Manual de un equipo Yamaha (ultimo modelo 2010), y como tengo entendido la mayoria de los equipos nuevos, como mi sony son clase D. Pero esta no es mi pregunta, mi pregunta es si es posible obtener 100W de audio por medio de 75W de consumo, (si no se entiende mucho mi punto ahora les explico.)

Equipo Yamaha: 7.2 Salidas , 130w c/u , Consumo maximo (electrico) 680w..... Bueno creo que ahora se entiende mi punto, bueno asi que queria saber si esto puede ser verdad o los 130w son solo presion sonora y no 130w RMS.

Espero su respuesta gracias.

Disculpen pero aca les dejo una imagen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:


> Equipo Yamaha: 7.2 Salidas , 130w c/u , Consumo maximo (electrico) 680w..... Bueno creo que ahora se entiende mi punto, bueno asi que queria saber si esto puede ser verdad o los 130w son solo presion sonora y no 130w RMS.



Naaaa....esa especificación de potencia de 130 W c/u es cualquier verdura y está violando varias leyes físicas...a menos que sea potencia total de todos los parlantes excepto el *.2*
Suponiendoq ue tengas los 9 amplifcadores en clase D (eficiencia 90%) y un consumo máximo de la línea de 680W, entonces tenés una potencia total máxima de 612W y no 1170 W como sale la cuenta...

Si fuera SPL serían dB, no watts.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2010)

¿ De esto no habíamos hablado en algún lugar del Foro ?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 3, 2010)

Actualicé la página y vi que respondió EZ, casi hacía la misma cuenta, solo dejo esto:



DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:


> es posible obtener 100W de audio por medio de 75W de consumo


Imposible. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservación_de_la_energía

De ése que hablas mas real es 130Wrms por todo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De esto no habíamos hablado en algún lugar del Foro ?


Y varias veces.

_Esta es una de ellas_

Saludos


----------

